# hitting 3 wood further than driver



## itsamomentintime (Aug 25, 2017)

I was on the 17th yesterday at my course (290yds par 4), hadn't been hitting driver well at all (pushing everything right) so decided to hit my 3 wood off the tee. I've been studying Youtube (cheers Rory!) to eliminate a slice and have been keeping my arms straight through takeaway and impact - result was an estimated 260yd tee shot with a slight draw  . thats at least 10 yds longer than my driver when it goes straight

anyone else hitting 3 wood the same distance as driver? or even longer?

driver is Callaway XR
3 wood is Taylormade M2

all the gear no idea


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 25, 2017)

What loft is the driver? It might just mean that the loft on it is not enough for your swing. If you have a slow-ish swing and don't really hit up on the ball, then you're not going to get as much distance on a 9.5-10.5Â° driver really. 

I personally had this issue - my old 10.5Â° used to only get me about 180y carry with maybe 50y roll, so now I use 12Â° and get more like 200+y carry with 40+y roll.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 25, 2017)

Incorrect driver technique.

If your hitting it straight and the same length as a 3 wood then it's probably something minor.

If it's just hooking or slicing it 200 and the 3 wood is 210 straight then it's a bigger issue.

In the end a half decent struck straight drive on the fairway will beat a decent 3 wood on the short stuff too, just not by a lot.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 25, 2017)

I'm about 10-15yds shorter with my 3 wood, sometimes not even that. I'm starting to use my 3 wood more and more as I tend to be straighter with it and the difference is becoming less. I get into less trouble with my 3 wood certainly.

All helped by an improved swing, not visually I hasten to add, which is bringing about greater consistency with my woods.

Me and Henrik are practically playing the same game now :fore:  :rofl:


----------



## GreggerKBR (Aug 25, 2017)

yes - it can happen!
Sometimes hit a 9 iron further as well!


----------



## PCWOX (Aug 25, 2017)

260 yards with a 3 Wood off a 28 handicap!  Respect Sir.


----------



## Capella (Aug 25, 2017)

I remember one time when I hit my 3 wood instead of driver, because there was water long and I know that a good drive can get there. I caught the 3 wood perfect and splash it went ... It's not the normal case for me, though. I'd say on a good hit with both clubs, the driver goes about 20 m longer in total distance. Some is just due to it running out longer, but it also gets a bit more carry than the 3 wood on a middled strike. And also, maybe because I don't use the 3-wood off the tee all that often, I feel way more confident with the driver.


----------



## itsamomentintime (Aug 25, 2017)

itsamomentintime said:



			result was an estimated 260yd tee shot with a slight draw 

Click to expand...

i stress that this aint the norm sadly


----------



## itsamomentintime (Aug 25, 2017)

PCWOX said:



			260 yards with a 3 Wood off a 28 handicap!  Respect Sir. 

Click to expand...

was a one off unfortunately, just caught it perfectly after incorporating more hip/chest rotation

also bounced about 30yds


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 25, 2017)

My mate who I play with a lot barely uses a driver at all. He hates the large faces on most modern day drivers for some reason, he reckons they make his slice worse, so he tees off with his 3 wood all the time. Eventually he bought a 20 year old Big Bertha driver (much smaller head than the drivers you get now of course) for a tenner, but he still only uses it occasionally. He still hits his 3 wood about as far as I hit my driver, but then he's actually using a ladies 3 wood he's had for donkeys years so the flex is ridiculous.


----------



## itsamomentintime (Aug 25, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			as far as I hit my driver
		
Click to expand...

how far are you driving?


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 25, 2017)

itsamomentintime said:



			how far are you driving?
		
Click to expand...

A good drive for me will go 250 yards, as in when I hit it spot on. The average is obviously lower, let's say 235-240. My old 3 wood used to go 230 on a good strike, but was much more erratic (it was old Slazenger piece of crap anyway so it's not even in the bag anymore).


----------



## itsamomentintime (Aug 25, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			A good drive for me will go 250 yards, as in when I hit it spot on. The average is obviously lower, let's say 235-240. My old 3 wood used to go 230 on a good strike, but was much more erratic (it was old Slazenger piece of crap anyway so it's not even in the bag anymore).
		
Click to expand...

250yds usually for me as well on a good day


----------



## Face breaker (Aug 25, 2017)

PCWOX said:



			260 yards with a 3 Wood off a 28 handicap!  Respect Sir. 

Click to expand...

Welcome to my world '21hc' and I reckon without measuring it and with 'favourable conditions' I get about 240/250 carry with a 3-wood, teed off our 337yd/13th t'other day and finished up about 25yds shy of the green so about 300/310 (total)  off the tee although this would be on a good day, average day I'll get about 210/220 carry, crap day then who knows, might only get 50yds... :thup:

Only downside is I don't hit a driver well (straight) I hit it miles but it's a bit of a loose cannon in my hands... :smirk:


----------



## Tav (Aug 25, 2017)

Face breaker said:



			Only downside is I don't hit a driver well (straight) I hit it miles but it's a bit of a loose cannon in my hands... :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Know the feeling, the upside is you spend that much time on other peoples fairways you get to know everyone in the club pretty well.


----------



## Face breaker (Aug 25, 2017)

Tav said:



			Know the feeling, the upside is you spend that much time on other peoples fairways you get to know everyone in the club pretty well.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, that and the fact that I'm one of the green keepers... :thup:


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 25, 2017)

PCWOX said:



			260 yards with a 3 Wood off a 28 handicap!  Respect Sir. 

Click to expand...

What's the problem. He/she might hit 300 yard off the tee but if they can't hit an iron, chip or pitch or sink a putt then they are going to be off a high handicap. A high handicap does not mean you can't be long off the tee


----------



## Face breaker (Aug 25, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			What's the problem. He/she might hit 300 yard off the tee but if they can't hit an iron, chip or pitch or sink a putt then they are going to be off a high handicap. A high handicap does not mean you can't be long off the tee
		
Click to expand...

I don't think there's a problem at all, just genuinely shocked that a higher handicapper can leather a 3-wood that far...

Like you say 'smashing' a 3-wood a country mile in no way makes up for poor ironwork/chipping/putting as I've found out to the detriment of my game... :thup:

ps, although new irons have certainly contributed toward a vast improvement in consistency for me over the last few rounds so I fully expect to see my handicap drop over the next few comps or at least I bloody well hope so...


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 26, 2017)

Face breaker said:



			I don't think there's a problem at all, just genuinely shocked that a higher handicapper can leather a 3-wood that far...
		
Click to expand...

We have all hit those handful of shots that are exceptions rather than the norm distance.

I can recall a 180 yard 8 iron, 350+ yard drive and a 240 yard 3 wood.

Like many others, we hit one and wonder if we have moved up and might hit more longer one and less shorter ones.

In this case the OP is wondering if his driver game should be moving up a gear.

I think it can, just needs some lessons and hard work.


----------



## big_matt (Aug 26, 2017)

itsamomentintime said:



			was a one off unfortunately, just caught it perfectly after incorporating more hip/chest rotation

also bounced about 30yds
		
Click to expand...

Does this not answer your question? Sounds like you hit a 'perfect' shot with the 3 wood and with your handicap you probably dont hit consistent areas of the face with the clubs so the driver shots maybe werent close to perfect.

There shouldnt be any other reason a 3 wood goes further unless the driver isnt suited to you (shaft wrong etc).


----------

